# Valider un texte avec clavier bluetooth Ipad



## GoyPride (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un moyen de valider un texte que j'écris sur un Ipad avec un clavier bluetooth.

En effet, je ne peux que presser sur l'écran pour valider un texte dans un chat ou une case. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de le faire via le clavier, comme avec la touche "enter" d'un pc.

Merci d'avance.


----------

